# OSHA standards



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

Can insulated solid copper wire be used to support temporary wiring? Had this discussion (argument) today.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I have not seen the section but the last two companies I have worked for have had a policy to use only non-conductive supports for temps. They both claimed it was an OSHA thing.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

crazymurph said:


> Can insulated solid copper wire be used to support temporary wiring? Had this discussion (argument) today.


I've always done it that way. Is it right? I have no idea. :laughing:


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

I believe the standard says by use of insulating material.


----------

